# "Butterball" Harlequin Duck Mount



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Customer bird shot in Alaska...Thanks for checking out!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I like those markings, it's a beautiful duck.

Colorings sorta look like a cross between a Ruddy duck and a Chukkar partrige.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

That is my dream duck if I get one next year I am bring it to you to mount for me. Nice Work :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice job! Don't know if I like that pose, but nice!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

great detail, nice looking mount


----------



## richthorpe (Sep 19, 2007)

Those markings are great...I especially like the new reed look, i think it adds to the mount in many ways!!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice job Rick! How's mine coming along???

Chris


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

ndwaterfowler said:


> Nice job Rick! How's mine coming along???
> 
> Chris


You hit more home runs than me this year, so you have to wait! :beer: Will have it by our annual hunt in November!


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, beautiful mount. How about my hoody Rick, hows that coming along?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Duck Commander said:


> Wow, beautiful mount. How about my hoody Rick, hows that coming along?


That is done sir! I will give you a shout and workout pick up!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Beautiful mount and beautiful bird. Looks great!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's another shot of the Harley with the habitat, metal reeds. Hot new thing in the bird taxidermy world!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Like I told you before, that thing is sweet!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone ever shoot a cinnamon teal, i always had a thing about wanting to get one and mount it.. Fine job on the harley....


----------

